# Site not resizing photos



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

New phone here, Xperia running Android. When trying to upload pics, I get this message.







I though the forum software automatically resized it. Well, it did with my previous IPhone.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

Sorted... It turns out that the new phone saves pics at 9.96 Mb 5984x3376!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorted... It turns out that the new phone saves pics at 9.96 Mb 5984x3376!


I was just about to post about that! I've had similar problems so I always crop and/or resize my pictures _before _uploading them.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I was just about to post about that! I've had similar problems so I always crop and/or resize my pictures _before _uploading them.


I used to do that, but the forum software worked on my IPhone 3mb pics. It won't upload a 9.96mb file though.
Back to resizing it myself, I suppose.


----------

